

Make quick fixes quicker on Google Project Hosting - abraham
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/01/make-quick-fixes-quicker-on-google.html

======
th0ma5
Hopefully this does bridge the gap between lurker and contributor! There are
many times that I myself have wanted to contribute a one-liner, just to find
that I need to signup _and confirm_ membership to a mailing list, or open an
issue with a registered account, etc, etc... so, this could be cool

~~~
pangram
Yeah, it's a neat idea. It has now become 100x easier to submit source patches
than changes to Wikipedia!

------
aaronsw
I hope Github adds this as well.

~~~
abraham
You can already edit files from your own repos on GitHub from web browsers.

~~~
aonic
Now only if they would add in the on-the-fly diff view, as well as a real in-
browser editor widget instead of a simple textarea

~~~
megamark16
I use the Bespin scriptlet to turn the Github edit textarea into a code
window.

javascript:(function(){var
elem=document.createElement('script');elem.setAttribute('src','<https://bespin.mozillalabs.com/bookmarklet/bookmarklet.js>);document.body.appendChild(elem);})()

Just tried this out today for the first time, actually, to see if the workflow
was doable on my CR-48.

------
svetlins
I don't understand. How can you commit code that has not been tested?

~~~
jbri
I don't understand. Do you think is supposed to be an IDE replacement or
something?

------
ladon86
Anything that lowers the barriers to entry, at least for submitting patches,
is fantastic in my book. My contributions are certainly going to increase. +1
for GitHub support!

